# Village magazine: We should change the dynamic... Déirdre De Burca



## queenlex (10 May 2010)

There was an interesting article in this magazine written by a green party member I think about what NAMA needs, i.e. house prices to go up and the fact this would affect our competitiveness anyone else read it?  Any thoughts on it?

Q


----------



## maureen2me (10 May 2010)

do you have a link for it? i would be very interested in reading it, thanks.


----------



## canicemcavoy (10 May 2010)

queenlex said:


> There was an interesting article in this magazine written by a green party member I think about what NAMA needs, i.e. house prices to go up and the fact this would affect our competitiveness anyone else read it? Any thoughts on it?
> 
> Q


 

This one?

_We should change the dynamic or pull out of government_* Déirdre De Búrca *



> Despite the extensive policy work that the Green Party has carried out in the area of land valuation, it supported the very flawed concept of ‘long-term economic value’ which formed part of the NAMA package. This concept clearly represented wishful thinking on the part of the government rather than sound economic analysis, given the uncertainty that sur*rounds the prospect of a global or domestic economic recovery in the short-to-medium term. The party has notably failed so far to ensure that NAMA lands will be subject to proper planning and development, and pro*tected from the kind of corrupt practices that have blighted the planning system in Ireland over the past decades.


----------

